# Low retention grinders?



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

What are the lowest retention grinders on the lower end end for homegamers?

It seems a bit ridiculous to have home grinder with 5 grams of retention when you're only using 17g a day!

What is the smallest decent espresso grinder that has the best retention? I see a lot of people talking about the mazzer major for god retention but the thing is a monster!

Any opinions?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hand grinder such as Feldgrind, Hausgrind, Lido

Modded doser such as Super Jolly

Sette (when it arrives)

Most on demands only need a couple of grams purged


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think if your only using 17g a day, I wouldn't worry about 5g retention


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I think if your only using 17g a day, I wouldn't worry about 5g retention


I'm concerned because 5g from yesterday would be mixed with 12g for today and means it is 30% stale old grinds


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> Hand grinder such as Feldgrind, Hausgrind, Lido
> 
> Modded doser such as Super Jolly
> 
> ...


Is the superjolly mod just that big conical shute instead of the doser?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Lots of mod options.

Rubber lens hood to puff

clean sweep on doser star arms (eg bits of insulation tape)

Schnoz on chute to give straight dose to pf

you can get fancy and add timers etc as well


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> you can get fancy and add timers etc as well


What does the timer do for retention?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

kingdean said:


> What does the timer do for retention?


nothing it adds to it as you would then need to use the grinder as an on demand, mazzers can be modded for single dosing with pretty much zero retention.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Baratza preciso has less than 2g retention and had treated me perfectly for espresso for 2 years. W

Definitely worth a look in my opinion.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

you'll need to purge the chute of old grinds to help with retention, mod for single dose, or buy something designed/better suited for single dose like EK or HG-1


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been giving a good thought about retention / single-doing this weekend, to the point that I am thinking about venturing into the hand grinders once again as the Baratza Sette doesn't seem quite trust worthy just yet.

I've been thinking of the HG-1 and the Lido E. Also thought about the Pharos, but I have no interest in modding anything - I'd rather it worked well out of the box.

I realise they are miles apart, but how do they taste in the cup? Is the HG-1 worth almost 8 times the Lido E?

If I get one of them, I am thinking as having it as my daily espresso grinder. As I am the only drinker in the house, I do in average, 2 shots a day.

How are the experience of the users which use them on a daily basis for espresso are like?

PS: (Let me know if I should start a new thread)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The feldgrind?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Jon, is the Feldgrind good for espresso any more than the Lido E?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I love my HG-1, it makes fantastic tasting coffee, looks great, and is amazing to use.

haven't compared it to the other grinders you mentioned so can't comment about it being worth 8 times the price - the biggest issue with the HG-1 is the $ to £ exchange rate, but suspect that won't be getting any better anytime soon, if at all.

would say that it's a manual grinder rather than a hand grinder, and has bigger burrs


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess the Mahlgut 1s might be worth considering once it's released and it will have an optional motor add-on. I've no idea what it will cost though nor how good it will be.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Phobic said:


> I love my HG-1, it makes fantastic tasting coffee, looks great, and is amazing to use.
> 
> haven't compared it to the other grinders you mentioned so can't comment about it being worth 8 times the price - the biggest issue with the HG-1 is the $ to £ exchange rate, but suspect that won't be getting any better anytime soon, if at all.
> 
> would say that it's a manual grinder rather than a hand grinder, and has bigger burrs


How does HG-1 perform with pour overs? I think it just looks so cool, would love to have one.. but I don't like making espresso at home.


----------

